# nose problems on a pyreness



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

"Tiny" was 2 this year and for the past 3 years we have always had the same problem. When summer comes and the flies start to get bad, he constantly has blood and scabs on the top part of the end of his nose. The flies get in his face, he swats with his paw, and scratches his nose repeatedly. Anyone else have this problem? Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I have not had this problem but I know last year the flies bothered our pyrenees as much as the ohter livestock. I used a natural fly spray on her and it worked most of the time. 

However, for your situation I would get SWAT. It is for horses-it is a wipe on type of fly repellant. It can by applied by putting some of the cream on your finger and you can put around eyes, ears nose ect. It is very safe-I have had this product on hand for my horses for years. It works and if you reapply it every other day should keep the flies away from his nose.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

We have been having the same with Dakota. 
Started using the SWAT that BBB suggested last summer.
it is a great help, repels the flies and helps heal his poor nose.


----------

